# Pit Bulls



## Ryan Weigle

Are there many PP prospects among them. I hunt hogs among other things and recently got a pup for a catchdog/pet. She seems to have good prey drive and a crushing bite, she also acts fairly intelligent and trainable. I wonder if there will be any defense drive in her? Her primary function is not and will not be PP, but I would like to explore the training.


----------



## Al Lewis

Ryan,

I am exploring this as well. I recently read "The Working Pit Bull" by Dianne Jessup, I highly recommend it. I recently posted this forum as well concerning getting an APBT to train in Schutzhund and PSA. Finding a breeder that works the dogs is not easy; in fact I am still looking. There are a few reputable breeders, but breeders that work their dogs and breed them for that work appears to me to be more the exception. Still looking though ...


----------



## Christen Adkins

High prey drive and a desire to grip, hold and tug are common traits in the APBT but do not necessarily equate with promise in PP or with bitework. In general, the APBT does not have the suspicion of man or readily accessible defensive drives necessary for your typical PPD training, nor would I encourage either.

Personally, I'd find another breed to dabble with if PP was my thing.

Either way, your pup sounds like a fun little bulldog. Enjoy her.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Exactly what Christen says.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

Exactly what the 2 above said. You won't find very many breeders that do this type of work with their dogs as it is not the norm, it is the exception. Good Luck and check out Leri Hanson and Chris Fraize as well as Ron Marshall. 

Courtney


----------



## Ryan Weigle

Thanks for your input! I didn't get her for a PP dog but thought it would be great if she could multitask. They are amazing dogs, the ones Ive been around were fearless, but had no man agression. Ive seen them catch when they were outweighed by a factor of ten. I thought if you could tap into that drive it wouldn't matter what you sent them after. I would love to get into PP training or a dogsport, but the closest clubs or people that are training are at least 80 miles away. So I guess for now I'll teach her to catch and maybe play frisbee lol.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Tested several and found that those tested were great dogs, not PP useable; but examples can be found if you look hard enough.


----------



## jim kirkendall

I spent 31 yrs as a repairman for bell telephone I was In and out peoples yards and home constantly. More times than not people were not home.I seldom seen a pit bull that would even bark.Shephers were probably the biggest barkers and most agressiveof the big dogs, and dobermans were the sneakiest and craziest.Rottweilers would definitely make u look around.The breed that would consistently stand their ground the most and try to bite u was " the weeny dog"" lol. No bs!My experience with pit bulls is that they are "animal aggressive". I guess it is genetic.I don't hate them but this is what I have experienced.The only other constant I have seen is a large percentage of pit bulls have really terrible owners.I am talking about owners that let their dogs run loose, chain their dogs, don't have a clue about basic obedience and socializing an animal some what.I am talking about people that think they are ruff stuff cause your dog is sitting at heel and their dog grabs him for no reason. I experienced this on a schutzhund practice field.I'm just stating what I have seen first hand and definitely not a person that wants to eliminate the breed.


----------



## Ryan Weigle

That sounds reasonable, the animal agression makes them great on hogs. If you don't socialize them ALOT you will be shooting them for dog agression though. Definetly genetics, they weren't breed to fight people. And yes they do seem to be a favorite of low end humans. I guess the ghetto thugs and the white trash crowd can agree on one thing LOL.


----------



## Alex Corral

Ryan Weigle said:


> That sounds reasonable, the animal agression makes them great on hogs. If you don't socialize them ALOT you will be shooting them for dog agression though. Definetly genetics, they weren't breed to fight people. And yes they do seem to be a favorite of low end humans. I guess the ghetto thugs and the white trash crowd can agree on one thing LOL.


I don't think dog aggression is a reason for shooting a dog, especially a PB. It's just expected of the breed, and a responsible owner should be prepared for it.


----------



## Curtis McHail

WELL BRED Pitbulls (good luck finding one) make great PPDs. If a dog will kill another dog, or fight a pig, there is more than prey drive at work. If a greyhound chasing a rabbit was gored by the rabbit it'd haul ***, that is prey drive! A pitbull who keeps fighting after having a 4 inch tusk rammed into his guts is in "fight" or "active defense" drive or whatever catch phrase you prefer to use. If you can't train a dog who will fight a dog or hog to the bloody end to bite a man you're a sorry trainer. I heard it's hard to get them to alert on a man? Sheesh the whip isn't just a fashion statement...when it comes time to do defense work and the dog won't alert on a man out of this magical "natural suspicion" if he's worth a red indian cent he'll alert after you crack him across the *** with the whip.


----------



## Mo Earle

a lot of people will remember Big Mike's Pit, named Rusty from Loxahatchee...not only did he do great with Rusty in PSA, as a personal protection dog, Rusty had many K9 family members and went on to become a therapy dog-there is definately potential-with the right dog and the able trainer.


----------



## Craig Sturges

I had several APBTs back in the 70's that were excellent PPDs
They came out of catch dog stock in central Florida.
Don't know in today's world where you would find appropriate prospects, but check out Mrk9 in Illinois.
He seems to have some success and interesting videos of well trined Pits at work on his web site.




http://mrk9.com/videos/


----------



## Michael Swetz

Curtis McHail said:


> WELL BRED Pitbulls (good luck finding one) make great PPDs. If a dog will kill another dog, or fight a pig, there is more than prey drive at work. If a greyhound chasing a rabbit was gored by the rabbit it'd haul ***, that is prey drive! A pitbull who keeps fighting after having a 4 inch tusk rammed into his guts is in "fight" or "active defense" drive or whatever catch phrase you prefer to use. If you can't train a dog who will fight a dog or hog to the bloody end to bite a man you're a sorry trainer. I heard it's hard to get them to alert on a man? Sheesh the whip isn't just a fashion statement...when it comes time to do defense work and the dog won't alert on a man out of this magical "natural suspicion" if he's worth a red indian cent he'll alert after you crack him across the *** with the whip.


I'd have to disagree. Animal aggression and people aggression are two different things. You also have to bear in mind that pitbulls were selectively bred to not bite humans for generations. Dogfighters expected to be able to walk into the pit and separate two dogs that were tearing each other apart with no so much as a scratch. "Man-biters" were ruthlessly culled. Even under extreme pain, they were expected not to harm a person. A "WELL BRED" (in terms of historical temperment) pitbull doesn't have much, if any, defensive drive. You'll see some "pitbulls" today that are man aggressive, but that's largely a function of them being mixed with other breeds so they can make their lowlife owners feel tough and further defame what was once the all American breed.

Someone earlier mentioned Diane Jessup's site. She says the same thing. One of her dogs made it to Schutzhund II or III, but it was all prey drive training.


----------



## Jim Domenico

Dark Angel Pitts - I can put you in contact with Mike a guy who has a bit to do with these dogs if you PM me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-I-ATek1V0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9-hzR7OUk0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VCN0BvSayo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK5hKOTjdv4

Videos aren't the best quality, but show you a bit of what they are about.


----------



## jack van strien

My neigbour here in Thailand has a few pit bulls and the one who is running loose is about seven years old and if you want to see death in the eyes all you have to do is stop in front of the gate.He has never had any training but there is no doubt in my mind he will kill you! I have seen many more pit bulls over here and most are very human agressive,some owners do not even touch them.If i wanted a dog for protection i would get one of those.In Bangkok it is now illegal to keep pit bulls.Over here it is ok if your dog bites someone as long as it happens on your own property.I have seen one pit bull in France being tested for bitework and he was just a very friendly dog to start with,after just one session he turned into a nightmare!!!Just looking people in the eyes and always ready to attack,a very scary dog!!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

Great...Another Lee!!!  APBTs in general do NOT make good PP dogs. They are not bred to be Human Aggressive. Please do not lead people to think that and pick up a book about them, before you spill mis-truths and dumbass remarks about them making "good" PP prospects. They are NOT as a rule good for this type of training.


----------



## Curtis McHail

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Great...Another Lee!!!  APBTs in general do NOT make good PP dogs. They are not bred to be Human Aggressive. Please do not lead people to think that and pick up a book about them, before you spill mis-truths and dumbass remarks about them making "good" PP prospects. They are NOT as a rule good for this type of training.


I've owned game bred pitbulls for over 15 years and have used them for hog hunting from South Carolina to Southern California. Sheesh what's with the assumptions and who's got the biggest weewee contests on this forum (in this instance maybe it's who's had the worst day contest)? As the old adage goes "Put 3 trainers in a room and the only thing 2 of them can agree on is the 3rd is an idiot". That said Courtney I know a thing or two about well bred APBTs. This "human aggression" crap is just that, crap. Sure you can have a PSD who wouldn't bite a rabbit if told and a APBT who wouldn't bite the ***hole who was fighting him but with proper bite development and training and realizing the dog isn't a Malinois, yes, APBT make just as great of a "man catcher" as a hog catcher. If you think otherwise tell your concerns to the poor SOB in Michigan who got killed by those security pitbulls! I agree it may not be the best idea to use them simply because of the media hype and tell people against it but that doesn't mean they aren't capable of the work. I have a 45 pound male who's willing to show anybody who's willing that it's not the size of the dog in the fight that matters, I suggest this be done in muzzle! He's a great little dog, loves other dogs, children, long walks on the beach and candle light dinners


----------



## Butch Cappel

Pits have been protecting the homestead and family since the breed was started. I have been watching Pits compete and fight men in K9 Pro Sports since 1992. Watching them help bring home the Xmas Ham since waaay before that. Some were well bred and some were picked up on the corner, from people with a card board sign that read "puppies for sale" all of them would stand up and protect, on a trial field or in real life. Go to www.k9ps.com and look at the Hall of Champion link for a very typical story on pits doing sport work, being a family dog and taking care of protection biz.

Curtis has pretty well hit the nail on the head, but he is speaking from experience, which can sometimes be hard to find on the great WWW.
I would however, disagree with this one statement he made _"Put 3 trainers in a room and the only thing 2 of them can agree on is the 3rd is an idiot". _ that only holds true if you are talking about internet trainers, at least in _my_ experience.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Mo Earle said:


> a lot of people will remember Big Mike's Pit, named Rusty from Loxahatchee...not only did he do great with Rusty in PSA, as a personal protection dog, Rusty had many K9 family members and went on to become a therapy dog-there is definately potential-with the right dog and the able trainer.


 
YES RUSTY WAS A GREAT DOG, HE WAS A STAFFOSHIRE BULL TERRIER, he as good in psa also passed ast entry or level 1 cant recall. and yes he also was a certifeied therapy dog, and he was born for hog hunters, I have trained with lots of bulldogs over the years lots of pitty some very game bred and some faired very well and s ome wernt clear enough , but for me for ppd there is nothhing better then a stable minded pit

frankie c


----------



## charles Turner

Ryan Weigle said:


> Are there many PP prospects among them. I hunt hogs among other things and recently got a pup for a catchdog/pet. She seems to have good prey drive and a crushing bite, she also acts fairly intelligent and trainable. I wonder if there will be any defense drive in her? Her primary function is not and will not be PP, but I would like to explore the training.


 having some exp with this breed, the Pit Bull is a great dog, but mostly have great nerves and therefore don't have alot of defense, or for that matter, a fear of anyhting. Prey drive gets most of them through the work, which most good, game dogs will chase or bite anyhting that has fur or a hide.
Most of the ones I have encountered that would bite you with no equipment, were nervous dogs that should have been culled, now I am sure they acceptions to this "RULE", before any body gets in their feelings, JMO.


----------



## Josh Mueller

I have a 4 year old PBT that I adopted from a local shelter. I absolutely love the dog. She has genetic drive that can really be appreciated. Dogs with real "gameness" are pretty facinating to work with. Down at our camp she will occupy herself all day hunting and digging up anything that runs away.....a tough little shit too!

IMO it's just not worth messing with genetics. My Pit will grab a jute sleeve and hang off it all day......But she just dosent get "man biting" she's just not hard wired for it. shell tug and pull anything from a bite suit to a car tire. But pressure from the man will make her shut down. They are such loyal dogs and willing to please people that I thinks it's just not worth messing with. Ive seen some nice working Pits but as a whole the percentage that have that real forward aggresion for the man are few and not a trait I would want.

I wouldn't send my Dutchie to take down a hog just as I wouldn't try to send my PBT to take down a man. The right tool for the job I guess

But Pits are one of the best family dogs you will find. Society has such a negative connotation of this breed too. You can show "people" the most shit crazed nerve bag Mal or DS working and people say "wow look at that dog, that's what they are supposed to do". You show a PBT doing clean OB and a great protection routine and the majority of "people" will say that dog is a killer and stay away. 



Josh


----------



## andrew kurtowicz

it all comes down to the breeding " good breeder" = good dog.... " bad breeder " = mike vick i have worked with some very nice APBTs and staffs that are very social with people but that will defend there people and home the best advise i can give you is tons of research on breeders tons of references from there clients and look at the dogs in person dont take the breeders word for it .....GOOD LUCK


----------



## David Ruby

Josh Mueller said:


> I have a 4 year old PBT that I adopted from a local shelter. I absolutely love the dog. She has genetic drive that can really be appreciated. Dogs with real "gameness" are pretty facinating to work with. Down at our camp she will occupy herself all day hunting and digging up anything that runs away.....a tough little shit too!
> 
> IMO it's just not worth messing with genetics. My Pit will grab a jute sleeve and hang off it all day......But she just dosent get "man biting" she's just not hard wired for it. shell tug and pull anything from a bite suit to a car tire. But pressure from the man will make her shut down. They are such loyal dogs and willing to please people that I thinks it's just not worth messing with. Ive seen some nice working Pits but as a whole the percentage that have that real forward aggresion for the man are few and not a trait I would want.


I've heard that from several people who have worked around APBTs and American Bulldogs for years and years. Generally speaking, just from what I've gathered, most APBTs are simply not wired for serious manwork. They'll put on a heck of a show, but it's all for the sleeve from what I've heard. Like they get freaked out by the thought of being aggressive to the person inside the suit/sleeve. Sure, there are obviously exceptions, but I'd guess a lot of those exceptions are probably "Pit Bulls" that have other stuff mixed in with them.

Maybe I'm wrong. Lord knows it wouldn't be near the first time. And obviously some can do it. There's a pretty convincing video of an APBT doing SWAT training. But if I was serious about a genuine high-level protection dog, the APBT is probably not where I'd start looking unless I stumbled across a great one. If I was looking for an APBT to do bitework with, I'd probably call somebody like Howard Burgess, or go to somebody like Jon Naroditsky for an American Bulldog (or for a recommendation on APBTs which would result in a referral to Howard), or somebody like that. And I'm a fan of Bulldogs, not trashing them at all. Just saying I don't really buy the "Pit Bull Terriers make great PPDs" based on their fighting/hunting background as a blanket statement, particularly because people with a lot of experience around them have told me differently and I'm not sure I'd trust a lot of people to work APBTs in bitework for a host of reasons.

-Cheers


----------



## Curtis McHail

Trust me, I agree with a lot. But a good gamebred APBT should be a hard dog in my opinion, not one who's all prey, but one who can get angry and defensive when pushed. An all prey pitty isn't gonna scratch when he gets a whoopin' put on him, simple as that. But all the BS aside? The hardest, toughest, dog I've ever seen in my life was a gamebred 65lbs pitbull. He had an intensity that made everyone feel uneasy. Good with kids, fairly social, not a dog you'd push or send to the groomer's. Not hard against the handler though...just everybody else. Dominance like I've never seen. Definitely PSD material with an experience handler.

Definitely a dog who'd fight you until the fight came to a conclusive end, one way or another!


----------



## Bob Scott

I keep reading about all these "gamebred" pitbulls. Are these dogs directly from fighting dogs or just a term used to make people feel like they have something impressive?
I view the term "gamebred" the same way I look at someone saying they have a DDR GSD unless your buying dogs from dog fighters, from "proven" dogs. 
We don't look positively on fighting dogs at the WDF or supporting thier breeding programs.


----------



## Josh Mueller

Game basically means the ability to fight through anything no matter what. Sometimes you will hear the term "dead game" which means a dog fought or to fight or cross the scratch line no matter what injuries it sustained until it died in the pit

The word game is thrown around all over the place now. A lot of the knuckleheads will say they have game dogs or game bred dogs when the reality is they are just dog aggressive. 

Like everything else The pedigree stuff is basically the same. A lot of the guys will have jeep/buck/chinamen lines just as you will see Rudie Pegge in KNPV, or the GSD stuff as well.

A lot of the good hunting dogs will have these lines and it dosent mean they are involved in dogfighting. It's just the genetic quality that is sought after.

The Reality is Dog Fighting is disgusting.

Just to throw it out there I am an SPCA Law Enforcement Officer here in NY. Unfortunately I deal with the reality of this too much.

Hope this makes sense I was kinda rambling

Josh


----------



## Bob Scott

Thanks Josh!
I truely do understand the term "gameness" but I just have to laugh when I see how easily it's thrown around. My brother and I have "rescued" ( in the middle of the night :-D) fighting dogs and one still lives with my brother after 12 yrs. 
Dog fighters are 110% Aholes!


----------



## patrick ganley

Craig Sturges said:


> I had several APBTs back in the 70's that were excellent PPDs
> They came out of catch dog stock in central Florida.
> Don't know in today's world where you would find appropriate prospects, but check out Mrk9 in Illinois.
> He seems to have some success and interesting videos of well trined Pits at work on his web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mrk9.com/videos/


I train with Mr.k9. His name is Mel and he has a free 3-week class for pit-bull owners to teach responsable ownership of the breed. We have several pit-bulls in class that do quite well at ob and protection work that are great representatives of the breed.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Curtis McHail said:


> Trust me, I agree with a lot. But a good gamebred APBT should be a hard dog in my opinion, not one who's all prey, but one who can get angry and defensive when pushed. An all prey pitty isn't gonna scratch when he gets a whoopin' put on him, simple as that. But all the BS aside? The hardest, toughest, dog I've ever seen in my life was a gamebred 65lbs pitbull. He had an intensity that made everyone feel uneasy. Good with kids, fairly social, not a dog you'd push or send to the groomer's. Not hard against the handler though...just everybody else. Dominance like I've never seen. Definitely PSD material with an experience handler.
> 
> Definitely a dog who'd fight you until the fight came to a conclusive end, one way or another!


So your saying whoop the dogs ass until he bites? Sorry but I have seen plenty of APBT and Pits with years on them to "mature" that just won't bite the decoy/aggitator. Some fabulous looking dogs that make you wanna cry, when they won't just turn the **** around and deffend themselves from the same man who has been building their confidense for months/yrs, working them in prey drive, on jutes, puppy sleeve, sleeves and leg sleeves on a rope. Put the sleeve on a mans arm, dog ain't bittin'. No dog should have to endure that shit, just so some dude can get his rocks off working it on the field.

They were bred for something totally different. Who takes out a Cocker Spanial and expects to win titles in Mondio?


----------



## kristin tresidder

Curtis McHail said:


> Trust me, I agree with a lot. But a good gamebred APBT should be a hard dog in my opinion, not one who's all prey, but one who can get angry and defensive when pushed. An all prey pitty isn't gonna scratch when he gets a whoopin' put on him, simple as that.


 
sorry, but the two are completely unrelated. "prey" and "defense" have nothing to do with what makes a match dog "go," so you can't equate them. a gamebred APBT should be hell on another dog, but that has no relation to how "hard" he is with a man. why? because hardness towards people has absolutely zero to do with what truly gamebred bulldogs are & have been selected for. that's like saying a really good GSD/dutchie/mal has to also want to fight another dog as hard as he'll fight a man. makes no sense, as one is not related at all to the other. some of the best match dogs i've known were the softest dogs to people. you can kick their ass six ways from sunday, and they'll either try to get away, or just hunker down and take it, waiting out the storm before getting up to try and be your friend again. while some of them are too soft for me to want to live with as a personal house dog, (because that submissiveness bugs the hell out of me some days) many of them are great with people too - friendly, bouncy, completely confident, happy dogs, neither afraid of nor submitting to nothing whether it has two legs or four; but neither trait has any bearing on how well they do their one job when it's time to work. hope that makes sense.

for the record, i think that it shouldn't be that difficult to find good sport (schh) pitbull dogs out there, but the odds of finding a truly good PPD in one are slim, and i'm ok with that.


----------



## Michael Swetz

kristin tresidder said:


> sorry, but the two are completely unrelated. "prey" and "defense" have nothing to do with what makes a match dog "go," so you can't equate them. a gamebred APBT should be hell on another dog, but that has no relation to how "hard" he is with a man. why? because hardness towards people has absolutely zero to do with what truly gamebred bulldogs are & have been selected for. that's like saying a really good GSD/dutchie/mal has to also want to fight another dog as hard as he'll fight a man. makes no sense, as one is not related at all to the other. some of the best match dogs i've known were the softest dogs to people. you can kick their ass six ways from sunday, and they'll either try to get away, or just hunker down and take it, waiting out the storm before getting up to try and be your friend again. while some of them are too soft for me to want to live with as a personal house dog, (because that submissiveness bugs the hell out of me some days) many of them are great with people too - friendly, bouncy, completely confident, happy dogs, neither afraid of nor submitting to nothing whether it has two legs or four; but neither trait has any bearing on how well they do their one job when it's time to work. hope that makes sense.
> 
> for the record, i think that it shouldn't be that difficult to find good sport (schh) pitbull dogs out there, but the odds of finding a truly good PPD in one are slim, and i'm ok with that.


So you know dogfighters personally?


----------



## kristin tresidder

i said _match dogs_... don't try to put words in my mouth [-X


----------



## Michael Swetz

kristin tresidder said:


> i said _match dogs_... don't try to put words in my mouth [-X


What do you mean match dogs? I'm not familiar with this term.


----------



## Ben Thompson

If pitting dogs were legal people could take their animals to the vet before and after and not worry about never seeing their wife and kids again.The vet wouldn't have to worry about losing his license and the dog would get the proper care. In my state they banned people from chaining their dogs to try and curb dog fighting. The dog actually has more room to move on a decent chainset up then most kennel set ups....more square footage. But chainset ups are somehow more cruel?


----------



## Michael Swetz

Ben Thompson said:


> If pitting dogs were legal people could take their animals to the vet before and after and not worry about never seeing their wife and kids again.The vet wouldn't have to worry about losing his license and the dog would get the proper care. In my state they banned people from chaining their dogs to try and curb dog fighting. The dog actually has more room to move on a decent chainset up then most kennel set ups....more square footage. But chainset ups are somehow more cruel?


If people didn't pit the dogs, there wouldn't be a need for the vet care in the first place. You're missing the point.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lets get off the dog fighting discussion now! 
This post was about how or if a Pit would make a good PPD.


----------



## charles Turner

Bob Scott said:


> Lets get off the dog fighting discussion now!
> This post was about how or if a Pit would make a good PPD.


I believe if you know your history on this breed, unlike other breeds in this sport, whatever your passion may be, this dog was never designed to be aggressive towards man, and people out there that struggle for this breed's right to remain in pet homes across the country, strongly advise an agressive APBT be put down, this simply is genetics with this breed, I have seen 8 week old puppies try and bite a person. If you choose this breed as PP dog, just remember this is a high profile dog, and alot of people in your city that would love for it be against the law for you to walk your APBT in the park, lastly, do all of us a big favor that truly love this breed, if your dog loves people and has no fear, aggression, aloofness, suspicion, but looks a little cooler than a GS, mal, or dutchie, etc., let him be himself, and get a dog that will do this work.=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Out of all the PB's I have been around, I have only seen one that was game bred. Not a big dog at all and totally different than what I was used to seeing. Dog was less than 40 lbs and I think was bought in Texas. Red nose pit. Didn't have to look at her twice to see that there was an intensity I had never seen.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Bob Scott said:


> Lets get off the dog fighting discussion now!
> This post was about how or if a Pit would make a good PPD.


Ok but don't call a group of people 110% asshole and not expect a second opinion.


----------



## charles Turner

Alex Corral said:


> I don't think dog aggression is a reason for shooting a dog, especially a PB. It's just expected of the breed, and a responsible owner should be prepared for it.


 thats the tough part, more often, "killer" breaks through the screen door and mauls little "sally" out in the street because obviously she was a threat to his property, this is a fine example of a dog that should have been CULLED, but was not, and now we have to do damage control with the people that make it their life's mission to eliminate this breed off the planet. This stuff happens, and when a APBT bites someone he isn't suppost too, it might be able to catch it on Fox news.


----------



## Guest

No, the vast majority of APBT's do NOT make good PPD's. They won't even bite the man actually kicking the shit out of them whether its the owner or a stranger, so some dude threatening you on the street is just someone to get butt scratches from. I cannot for the life of me understand why someone would want one as a PPD. That is just stupidity. The worst they will do is bark. If you can't fight or carry, then get you a Chihuahua an ADT alarm system, a whistle, a cell phone and some weed to throw as a distraction will you run to safety and call 911.


----------



## Bob Scott

Ben Thompson said:


> Ok but don't call a group of people 110% asshole and not expect a second opinion.


 
I repeat! Dog fighters are 110% assholes! AS a group and as individuals!
Why does that bother you unless your a part of that group?!
Thread closed!


----------

